# For You High Rollers!



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2016)

If I had this sort of disposable income I can think of cars and motorcycles I would much rather own. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Colnago...048513?hash=item5b22186701:g:4jQAAOSwoudW87Ac


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm with ya. That's crazy.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 24, 2016)

we are currently tracking the increasing insanity of ebay and society in general.  holy cow.. lol...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2016)

Just think of how many vintage condom tins that money could buy...


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 24, 2016)

There goes the House!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 24, 2016)

Just think how much it would be worth if they inflated the tires.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 24, 2016)

Cool bike if you are into that sorta thing,  but  I rather have this one. He got $ 8900.00 ,seems more realistic than the listing mentioned.


----------



## Boris (Mar 24, 2016)

Ya might think they'd toss in free shipping.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 25, 2016)

That's actually pretty cool!
Definitely for the guy the trophy wife, the house on the Amalfi Coast and the Ferrari already in the garage.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> If I had this sort of disposable income I can think of cars and motorcycles I would much rather own. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=391414048513




Here is the pic. Listed at $120k!


----------



## Boris (Mar 25, 2016)

Real top notch stand right there*. For that much money, damned right I'm going to criticize the presentation.

*no more comic sans to denote sarcasm?


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 25, 2016)

Looks a smoky and the bandit edition more than ferrari from here


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 2, 2016)

well it competes with the 10k top of the line treks with every electric/electronic gizmo made to man including auto butt wiper ! so in all honesty its really no more valuable than the Treck except you get no warranty and you probably can't ride it since its a pro to type and not sorted out !$ but it may be ? and if you pay the 120k they may include a warranty ? i have a friend who owns a bike shop and he is real tight with Treck he used to get some of there prototype frame sets back when they were steel ,i snagged one which was a real short wheel base with vertical rear drop outs i was asked to let one of the racers John Mccue have it so i passed it on to him  no $$$$$   now i find out i was conned out of 120k man that blows ,but Ken passed on other deals over the years and the 120k is hardly missed LOL


----------



## then8j (Apr 2, 2016)

I offered $1200.00 but no reply yet......I hope they take my offer


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 2, 2016)

Gee, been on ebay for 10 days and no one has snagged it yet.  Bargain price, should have been a done deal by now. For 120K, one could buy a Bowden Spacelander for every day of the week. Maybe that's whats holding this one back. Or for the same 120K, one could opt for a modest 3 bedroom house in the suburbs, or 120 balloon bikes, or 250 middle weights, or 500 Schwinns, lol


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 2, 2016)

Gee, been on ebay for 10 days and no one has snagged it yet.  Bargain price, should have been a done deal by now. For 120K, one could buy a Bowden Spacelander for every day of the week. Maybe that's whats holding this one back. Or for the same 120K, one could opt for a modest 3 bedroom house in the suburbs, or 120 balloon bikes, or 250 middle weights, or 500 Schwinns, lol


----------



## locomotion (Apr 3, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Real top notch stand right there*. For that much money, damned right I'm going to criticize the presentation.
> 
> *no more comic sans to denote sarcasm?




yeah I was going to say the same thing
pretty crappy made presentation stand for a $120K bike
looks hand made by a 10 year old


----------



## Intense One (Apr 3, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is the pic. Listed at $120k!
> 
> View attachment 298882



That's how they're smuggling out the drugs .....bonus...you get the collectors edition bike and a kilo of your favorite drug of choice.  How can you lose.............


----------



## Intense One (Apr 3, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Real top notch stand right there*. For that much money, damned right I'm going to criticize the presentation.
> 
> *no more comic sans to denote sarcasm?



Come on, Dave......they're throwing in the bike for free with that fine looking sign....what's there to complain about!


----------

